# Iphone 3G 8GB Hörmuschel defekt?



## Schittie (1. Februar 2010)

*Iphone 3G 8GB Hörmuschel defekt?*

Hallo, habe heute ein gebrauchtes Iphone von ebay gekauft.
Allerdings kann ich bei einem Anruf, den Anderen nicht hören. Wenn ich dann die Freisprechanlage anschalte geht es aber, genau wie bei Kopfhörern.

Habe die Software neu draufgespielt und es ohne Jailbreak versucht. 
Geht nicht! Mit Jailbreak genau das gleiche. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Annäherungssensor, der den Hintergrund abstellt, wenn man mit dem Kopf dem Iphone näher kommt und telefoniert, nicht funktioniert.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## schrubby67 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Iphone 3G 8GB Hörmuschel defekt?*

mit dem VK reden


----------

